# generator from Henry Fords own house



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Awesome item to see!


----------



## LeeB (Apr 23, 2008)

RICK BOYD said:


> Henry ford's generator and volt meter for his house at Fairlane, mi.


Very cool! Last time I was in Jersey, I visited Edisons factory in West Orange.
It was amazing.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Probably still works.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Think I'd want a CO detector in the house :blink:
P&L


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Think I'd want a CO detector in the house :blink:
> P&L


I never heard of damming a river for hydro power producing CO...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Think I'd want a CO detector in the house :blink:
> P&L


I wish you would remove all of them for your house and clog up the chimney.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

RePhase277 said:


> I never heard of damming a river for hydro power producing CO...


Ahh, now that makes more sense. :thumbsup:
P&L


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

ahhh, in the great tradition of FORD (Flake or Rust Daily):










he shoulda bought a dodge haha


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

wildleg said:


> ahhh, in the great tradition of FORD (Flake or Rust Daily):
> 
> 
> he shoulda bought a dodge haha


Or he could have went all out, and bought a Chevy :thumbsup:


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

more from there

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/92154913.jpg


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> Probably still works.


Of course it works, that was from an era when Americans took pride in their work and didn't try to produce cheap crap!


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

wildleg said:


> ahhh, in the great tradition of FORD (Flake or Rust Daily):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ford

Owners

Recommend

Dodge


----------

